# Communications Specialist Looking for work



## Blackcountryboing (Jul 12, 2009)

I have an indepth knowledge of Military (including Special forces) and Civilian communicaitons. Looking for work in either Thailand or Dubai. Can anyone please advise?


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

You could try contacting Shin Corp (help by a Singaporean company now) which handles all millitary satalite coms etc in Thailand. Telephones are handled by TOT (Thailand's BT) and CAT (there were plans after the 2006 coup to merge them, but do not know if it happened - however Thaksin's government made TOT an independant corp (PCL) rather than a state one) - with many subscriber and competeing companies such as TT&T (maxNet).

Good luck.


----------



## Blackcountryboing (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for the information. I will do some research.


----------

